# Lakeside Shopping



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

I am thinking of stopping overnight somewhere near Lakeside Thurrock tonight, so we can be in there early tomorrow for some Xmas shopping.

Can anyone tell me if there is a decent stop off nearby and also is the car park at Lakeside motorhome friendly? (8m)

I have tried searching Lakeside and Thurrock but no recent advice so any local knowledge will be much appreciated.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
On the other side of the river,is the OLD! A2,not far down there towards Rochester,is the "Merry Chest"transport cafe on the right,with a big lay bye/car park opposite,have spent nights there. If you cross to the cafe side there is a footpath that takes you up into a village,with a good pub.
However non of this may still be there,as it was a few years ago 8yrs?. Worth a try if your stuck,and there is another outlet up that way i think,Blue Water?, someone will know,best of luck.
Gearjammer


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Jented said:


> Hi.
> a try if your stuck,and there is another outlet up that way i think,Blue Water?, someone will know,best of luck.
> Gearjammer


jented is correct, Bluewater is just before the cafe (sadly no more than a 'greasy spoon' nowadays) IMHO Bluewater is a bit more upmarket than Lakeside, parking no problem with a MH just follow the coach signs. Personally I hate them both! Bah Humbug.

Bob


----------



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

Im with you on that, but for a peaceful life I have to relent for one day in December and have decided to get it over and done with ASAP. 

I was hoping to do Lakeside as from memory Bluewater will cost me more but if there is decent parking there over lakeside I will go for that. 

Are you aware if you can get into the parking overnight or is it locked up?

Thanks


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Sorry. don't knoe about overnight but you should be ok at the merry chest cafe site, there probably be some HGVs to keep you company. Unfortunately (for me) I only live a 10 min drive from BW so I'm frequently lumbered.

Bob


----------



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh Blimey that isn't good for your wallet...

I'll give it a try later tonight we are looking at arriving late so hopefully there will still be room. If not sure we will find somewhere for a few hours nearby.


----------

